# Battery operated caulk gun



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Watched the tech use a battery operated caulk gun yesterday when he installed a window on my Excursion. If anyone caulks a lot, you sure need to check out those battery guns. Will dispense a constant size bead of caulk, no after flow, quick start etc. I sure would like to have one but can't in any way justify it for my once or twice a year use of caulk.


----------

